# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  HTTP Error 500 Internal server error

## bkhayatian

با سلام

یک برنامه با ASP و SQL server 2000‌نوشته ام و در اینترنت بارگذاری کرده ام. در بخشی که مربوط به UPDATE رکوردست ها میباشد مشکلی وجود ندارد و عمل می کند (مثلا ویرایش مطالب) ولی در قستمهایی که مربوط به ADD‌ یا DELETE اطلاعات است پیغام HTTP *Error* 500 *Internal server error* را می دهد  :افسرده: 

نمیددونم مشکل کجاست . Connection‌به بانک اطلاعاتی و جداول هم بصورت معمول هست. لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید ...

ممنون

----------


## internet2

روی سرور کامپیوتر خودت error  میده یا رو سرور اینترنت؟

----------


## bkhayatian

روی سرور اینترنت error میده روی کامپیوتر خودم درست کار میکنه من تمام حق دسترسی ها رو در SQL تعریف کردم قبل از اینکه بانک روی اینترنت بزارم و جالب اینه که فقط موقع حذف و اضافه کردن خبر error میده ولی زمان ویرایش error نمیده خیلی ممنون میشم اگر کمکم کنی :افسرده:

----------


## internet2

1. اگه ارتباط بین دیتابیس داری به رو ش زیر تغییر بده
<!--#include file="../Connections/conn.asp" -->
<!--#include file="Connections/conn.asp" -->
2.این قسمت رو نگاهی بنداز
Recordset1.Source = "SELECT * FROM , 
*Recordset1.CursorType = 1
Recordset1.CursorLocation = 2
Recordset1.LockType = 3*
Recordset1.Open()
3.
3 با مرورگری مثل OPERA چک کن لاین ERROR  بهت میگه.

----------


## bkhayatian

سلام 
من در پایین کل مشکل رو مینویسم ممنون میشم اگر کمک کنی
1- Connection[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] با بانک [/FONT]SQL[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] برقرار شده است و مشکل نحوه اتصال به بانک نیست، بلکه مشکل در زمان [/FONT]ADD[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] یا [/FONT]DELETE[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] کردن یک رکوردست بوجود میاید که قطعا مربوط به دسترسی [/FONT]USER[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] به این دو عمل "درج" و "حذف" اطلاعات می باشد و نمیدونم از کجا این دسترسی ها رو در هاست درست کنم .[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']این دستورات [/FONT]connection[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] به بانک هست:[/FONT]
<%
'/// Database Connection Using a SQL Server database ////
dim objconn
set objconn=server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
objconn.Open "Provider=sqloledb;" & _
          "Data Source=آدرس IP;" & _
                 "Initial Catalog=cms_table;" & _
                                "User ID=کاربر ایجاد شده;" & _
                                                                "Password=رمز عبور"
%>[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']که مشکلی هم نداره و ارتباط برقرار میشه [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']این دستورات ایجاد یک رکوردست جدید در بانک هست که در واقع مشکل همین جا بوجود میاد :[/FONT]
<%
dim objrsnew
Set objrsnew=server.createobject("ADODB.Recordset[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']"([/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT]objrsnew.Open "news",objconn, ,adlockOptimistic,adCmdTable
objrsnew.AddNew
….
….
                   objrsnew("editdate")=dateshamsi
                   objrsnew.update

                   %>[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']این هم بخش افزودن یک رکورد جدیده (مثلا خبر جدید)[/FONT]

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']که هنگام اقدام به ذخیره اطلاعات پیغام زیر دریافت میشود[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']همین حالت برای بخش [/FONT]DELETE [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] هم وجود دارد :[/FONT]
<%
objrsedit.delete
objrsedit.update
%>
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اینجاست که من واقعا نمیدونم مشکل چیه ؟؟؟ چون روی [/FONT]Local[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] خودم درست کار میکنه و اینکه برای [/FONT]EDIT[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] رکورها هم مشکلی وجود نداره ... ولی در مورد اضافه و حذف اطلاعات این مشکل وجود داره .[/FONT]

----------


## bkhayatian

با سلام و معذرت بابت ایراد در کپی کد

1- Connection با بانک SQL برقرار شده است و مشکل نحوه اتصال به بانک نیست، بلکه مشکل در زمان ADD یا DELETE کردن یک رکوردست بوجود میاید که قطعا مربوط به دسترسی USER به این دو عمل "درج" و "حذف" اطلاعات می باشد و نمیدونم از کجا این دسترسی ها رو در هاست درست کنم .
این دستورات connection به بانک هست:
<%
'/// Database Connection Using a SQL Server database ////
dim objconn
set objconn=server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
objconn.Open "Provider=sqloledb;" & _
          "Data Source=آدرس یا آی پی سایت;" & _
          "Initial Catalog=cms_table;" & _
          "User ID=نام کاربر ایجاد شده در کنترل پنل;" & _
           "Password=کلمه عبور"
%>
که مشکلی هم نداره و ارتباط برقرار میشه 
این دستورات ایجاد یک رکوردست جدید در بانک هست که در واقع مشکل همین جا بوجود میاد :
<%
dim objrsnew
 Set objrsnew=server.createobject("ADODB.Recordset"(
    objrsnew.Open "news",objconn, ,adlockOptimistic,adCmdTable
    objrsnew.AddNew
….
….
       objrsnew("editdate")=dateshamsi
    objrsnew.update

    %>
این هم بخش افزودن یک رکورد جدیده (مثلا خبر جدید)

که هنگام اقدام به ذخیره اطلاعات پیغام زیر دریافت میشود

همین حالت برای بخش DELETE  هم وجود دارد :
<% 
objrsedit.delete
objrsedit.update
%>
اینجاست که من واقعا نمیدونم مشکل چیه ؟؟؟ چون روی Local خودم درست کار میکنه و اینکه برای EDIT رکورها هم مشکلی وجود نداره ... ولی در مورد اضافه و حذف اطلاعات این مشکل وجود داره .

واقعا ممنون میشم اگر بتونید راهنمایی کنید.

----------

